# Hands free blow dryer



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been using an Andi's Hands free blow dryer for at least 12 years. It died on Sunday.

Does anybody have a dryer that you really like and won't break the bank?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't tried this dryer as I have my more expensive show dryers, but I used to use a super duck on my pet dogs before I got into showing and I think this looks similar: 








Andis® Quietaire® Ionic/Ceramic Pet Dryer | Revival Animal Health


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have that one. It works ok, not the greatest but at least it works!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just bought the Andis grey one, not thrilled. My old Andis was purple and pretty heavy duty as well as powerful and just the right temp. Petedge sent it to me as a promotion with the Andis clippers I bought years ago. Unfortunately it must have fallen and the housing cracked causing a horrible screeching noise. I may have to save up for the Kool Pup...the one I have takes forever to dry them!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My Andi's is blue. My bubble has been burst. I would think that in 12 years the product would have been improved. :smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair: It takes me an hour to dry her. I am frustrated.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You would think...I find so many things are just not quality anymore


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly, if I had a dog in a puppy cut, this cheap andis dryer might do the trick. But if you have a dog in a longer coat I would think this would be almost useless. 

I like the Oster and Edemco stand dryers best. But if you need something on a more moderate budget, I use a good quality human dryer with a grooming arm like this one made by tableworks: 










I would not use the Kool Pup dryer unless the dog in in short coat either. They blow the hair around too much and would cause horrible knotting.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't feel bad Deborah I use an old bonnet hose dryer and it takes me two hours to get his long coat dry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> , I use a good quality human dryer with a grooming arm like this one made by tableworks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got an arm that's kind of like that but with a stand and the dryer outweighs it so it won't stand up. Didn't work for me but I love the dryer that I have.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I got an arm that's kind of like that but with a stand and the dryer outweighs it so it won't stand up. Didn't work for me but I love the dryer that I have.


Is that the one they sell in the drug stores or as seen on TV? I got that one, too. It was awful, the dryer did not stay up. This TableWorks one is much sturdier.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I got this one...works great, is very sturdy, but its all I can do to open the clamps with both hands...thak goodness my hubby is usually nearby  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Air-Force-Groomers-Third/dp/B00061MPN8]Amazon.com: Metro Air Force Groomers Third Arm: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------

